

Super Babies Reveal the Key to Strength Gene  - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/06/30/super-babies-reveal-the-key-to-strength-gene/

======
mikecuesta
If we were born with this stuff in our bodies I'm sure it serves a beneficial
purpose. It's just not something that we have that limits our ability to grow
muscle - there has to be other effects.

Either way, the article was very interesting.

~~~
rheimbuch
Given that animals and humans who don't produce (or are insensitive to)
myostatin appear to be otherwise healthy, I think it's a safe bet that
myostatin's main function in mammals is to limit muscle growth. Muscle is
metabolically expensive to build and maintain, so inhibiting unnecessary
muscle growth would be advantageous when high-calorie/high-protein food is
scarce.

